# Finally with a Rapala



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Well after two years of trying I have finally caught something besides snags, tree's and my self with a Rapala. Yesterday I hit the Middle Provo, and ended up with two little browns. I didn't care about the size just happy to get something with a $6 lure, and not thinking it was a waist of $$$.

I also stopped at a couple places on the Lower Provo on my way home from work. I never knew there where Brook Trout in the Provo. Learn something knew everyday.  

Sorry no pic's


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear it worked for you, did you catch a brookie?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I heard someone else claiming they caught a brookie out of the LP. Strange that they'd make it through 2 dams, but it would be pretty neat to see one on the end of the line there.

Good going on finding the rapala stroke. It's a good lure.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I didn't get a Brookie, I was just down the canyon from canyon view park where there's the gravel walk way. there was a sign there saying the river was stocked with Browns and Brookies that are still producing..


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Luck again

I hit the Middle Provo yesterday hauled in three more browns.

I've been trying diffrent ways of fishing a Rapala still haven't figured it out.

I guess I better take my Camera along.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I heard someone else claiming they caught a brookie out of the LP. Strange that they'd make it through 2 dams, but it would be pretty neat to see one on the end of the line there.


Their journey is not that extreme, both the South Fork of the Provo and the Sundance stream has brookies in them - both drain into the LP. - Just an FYI


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know that. Thanks. I've fished both, but only saw browns and bows. Have you run into any cutts in either?


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. Thanks. I've fished both, but only saw browns and bows. Have you run into any cutts in either?


I have caught cutts in the South Fork. I fished Sundance a very long time ago - I'll I remember was 6 inch brookies all day long.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. Thanks. I've fished both, but only saw browns and bows. Have you run into any cutts in either?


I caught a nice cutt (14 incher) in the sundance stream last fall around september. He was real colored up and a sweet surprise... I love that stream but was up there the other week and got skunked. I was surprized cuz the other times I have done good there. I like you have fished both and have never caught a brookie. That would be heaven for my to catch a brookie that close to home so please let us know if any are caught this year.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I guess I better try, and get a brookie.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

When I fished the provo I would only Float worms kinda like LOAH always did. but last year after reading about all the guys on this forum using Rapala's, I broke down and bought two and that's all I ever use to fish with anymore. I am going to use my Blue Fox and Mepps this year again though.


----------

